# Dremel Router base?



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I just picked up a Dremel 400 XPR kit and the associated Dremel router base. Does anyone else have one of these, and if so -- how well has the router base worked for you?

I have not picked up the router bits available from Dremel yet, kind of waiting to hear a review before I do.

Thanks.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I was in a Menards store the other day looking at that model. They had a kit with lots of intesting attachments like a planner and a jig-sawish deal.... I was tempted but they didn't put the router base in the kit and when I look at the ones they did have it didn't list that model as one that fit it. Maybe it's all old stock and the new box will have it listed?????

Anyway I was thinking about this tool so any comments you want to pass on would be welcome.

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Ed,
Will do that when I get time to give it a spin. Guess I'll go ahead and pick up the router bit set for it, see how well that works.


----------



## deacon (Aug 9, 2005)

*router base*

Hi I have the router base but have only user it with the the bits to cut sheet rock openings for windows and have also used it to cut openings in wall paneling worked great. FWIW wal- Mart and also Lowes have a lot of as. for the tool.
If you buy any cutting wheel for the tool get the heavy duty reinforced as they will last twice as long as the standard ones.

Deacon


----------

